# 32-bit code and libraries



## Alain De Vos (Oct 9, 2022)

What is the difference in KERN-CONF ,

```
nooption     COMPAT_FREEBSD32
```

In src.conf

```
WITHOUT_LIB32=yes
```

In make.conf

```
MK_LIB32=no
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2022)

COMPAT_FREEBSD32 is for the kernel. WITHOUT_LIB32 is for your userland (/usr/lib32 and friends).


----------



## sidetone (Oct 10, 2022)

Usually the KERNCONF settings are required or are a prerequisite, for when turning on the respective setting for the World through src.conf.

Maybe not for every similar component but you can see for yourself. If something is turned on in src.conf and off in KERNCONF, the kernel can hang, buildworld may not compile, or that World feature can be missing.

The variable in make.conf depends on which it corresponds to.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 10, 2022)

In make.conf:
MK_LIB32=no
And rust fails to compile.


----------

